# 13 jähriger Niedersachse in Hamburg



## Hamburger5 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Folgende frage an euch.
Ich habe einen 13 jährigen Neffen, der in NS wohnt.
In NS kann er erst ab 14 einen Fischereischein machen.
Jetzt hat er mich gefragt, ob wir nicht mal zusammen angeln wollen.
Na klar! Nur was mache ich mit ihm hier in HH?
Hier muss man ja ab 13 einen Schein haben.
Läuft das denn so, wie vor 13 ab? Also unter Aufsicht mit einer Angel?

Vielen dank für eure Mühe!
Gruß


----------



## Gondoschir (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: 13 jähriger Niedersachse in Hamburg*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Antwort: Mit 13 ohne Fischereischein bleibt die Rute zuhause...


----------



## peiner freak (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: 13 jähriger Niedersachse in Hamburg*

nabend ich würde mit ihm zum forellensee fahren da wird doch meißt nur das geld kassiert  und nicht kontrolliert
gretz björn


----------



## Hamburger5 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: 13 jähriger Niedersachse in Hamburg*

Danke für die Antworten.
Son Forellensee ist nicht ganz meine Vorstellung von Angeln....
Wird wohl dann so laufen, dass wir beide an die Elbe, oder Dove-Elbe gehen und er dann an "meine" beiden Angeln darf, wenn niemand schaut.....
Halte das jetzt nicht für so verwerflich, vor allem, da er schon lange Angler ist, nur halt in NS mit nem Erwachsenen zusammen.
Kann er ja nichts für, dass er aus dem falschen Bundesland kommt!#y


----------



## Fin (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: 13 jähriger Niedersachse in Hamburg*

joa wird dann wohl nicht anders gehen. aber schlimmer als der fischereiaufseher vor dem ihr euch verstecken müsst, ist die armada von moralaposteln und korinthenka**** die hier gleich auflaufen wird |supergri...


----------

